# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Polestar O2 Concept

## npham

Seems like a good fit for 
@rage2
 if they decide to build it. The interior looks great as well. Plus you get your own drone...

----------


## Ukyo8

Completely lost me at "electric is premium and if you're not electric then you're not premium"
Sounds totally pretentious and phony coming from an electric car company.

Cool looking car but I think that type of marketing is a huge turn off.
Also in an ocean of upcoming electric sports cars and super cars I feel like this one fails to stand out.

----------


## bjstare

This car seems pretty awesome. The only thing I don't like about it, is they chose the same side window opening shape as nissan has used on the 370z/400z for who knows how long. It makes the profile of this car look way too much like the 400z.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> This car seems pretty awesome. The only thing I don't like about it, is they chose the same side window opening shape as nissan has used on the 370z/400z for who knows how long. It makes the profile of this car look way too much like the 400z.



Agreed, it looks like an electric Z! Awesome!

----------

